# Concert Bluetooth adapter Bose system



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

So I bought this assuming that it will replace the ISO 20 pin plug on the back of the unit. I'm now not sure, if the 20pin block connector is removed (assuming it's present, I don't have a cd changer) what functionality do I lose?

I was hoping this would be plug and play without adapters, as the listing suggests. I'm now concerned I'll be unplugging amplifiers etc!

Has anyone here modded their concert system with one of these?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 1111411781

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd recommend the unit I fitted to mine for not much more money. Just plug and play - plus you get a USB charging point, Aux-in jack and mic jack with included mic for handsfree. You can control your device from the HU.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=959610&start=45

Listed here:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111573302408 ... rmvSB=true


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

All the hard wired Bluetooth adapters plug into the CD Changer connector on the Chorus/Concert head units. They emulate the changer. You shouldn't loose any functionality, but if you pay a bit more, you get extra functions, such as USB input for mp3 files on a thumb drive, SD card support for mp3 files, mini jack for Aux input, even a MIC for hands free, using the head unit buttons to answer calls on some. The SD card/thumb drive is handy if you don't have the memory for all your music on the phone, or just want to conserve phone memory. Even the most expensive come in at about the cost of a tankful of Super Unleaded, and last much, much longer! Compare the available options feature by feature, and remember cheap doesn't always mean cheerful, at least not in the long term.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys, unfortunately I already have the adapter. I was just going fir Bluetooth functionality I didn't think of the mic! I wonder if I can get a separate mic to plug into the block connector?

I'm doing my best to keep the car very standard at least in appearance. Hence no aftermarket HU or holes drilled!

Apart from coilovers, bushes, air filter and remap I'm doing as little as possible other than routine maintenance.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think you can add hands free mic to the Concert/Chorus, other than with a Bluetooth adapter that supports it. I go for the originality thing too. My Bluetooth adapter (AnyCarLink A 1080-B) is velcro'd under the ashtray module, alongside the usb power supply, to charge the phone. Can't see either, unless you grovel in the foot well. Also done the two stop lamp mod, for added safety.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

TommyK said:


> Thanks for the info guys, unfortunately I already have the adapter. I was just going fir Bluetooth functionality I didn't think of the mic! I wonder if I can get a separate mic to plug into the block connector?
> 
> I'm doing my best to keep the car very standard at least in appearance. Hence no aftermarket HU or holes drilled!
> 
> Apart from coilovers, bushes, air filter and remap I'm doing as little as possible other than routine maintenance.


The unit I used and linked to requires zero modification to the car - just plugs into the CD changer port.

Do yourself a favour - sell your adaptor and get the kit I have.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I think TommyK's adapter just plugs into the CD Changer connector too, as do most adapters, although may need 12 volt supply, which isn't on the CD connector.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

DC240S said:


> TommyK said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info guys, unfortunately I already have the adapter. I was just going fir Bluetooth functionality I didn't think of the mic! I wonder if I can get a separate mic to plug into the block connector?
> ...


You're right, it is a load of [email protected]&ocks! I got 2 songs out of it before it dropped the Bluetooth connection and now does so every 3 seconds. Needless to say it went in and out in an hour!

The volume was less than half of the radio and the sound was tinny and awful.

I'll have to search for the kit you mentioned.

Now I have to try and return this piece of crap to Germany.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Take a look at the adapter I have :
http://anycarlink.com/Product.asp
Around £75 on Amazon. I have tbe A1080-B version, BT, SD, hands free, etc. Not cheap, but good value IMO.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

Cheers Plasticmac,

I'll take a look, fingers crossed that I can get a refund from the original 'investment'! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

Have any of you guys routed your mic under the head lining?

I'm scared to start pulling on bits of immaculate interior!

Just searched the knowledge base and found not a lot, might be my search terms though!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Why not put it in the OEM position, in the dash pod (behind the little grill, top centre)? While the dash pod is out, run mic cable to the BT adapter, which I put under the ashtray module. No need to touch any soft trim then.


----------



## Xube8 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ho,
Great suggestions, I'm the same, wanted to keep things original and standard, only I only have 1 old tape in the back of the cupboard somewhere, and I can't stand that anymore, so as I've got together a little mish mash of bits to keep me going till I find something more permanent check this out...
A cassette adaptor, so it has an aux lead, but this is a male pin, so...
A female to female converter, which I plug in a single to double splitter... 
In one I plug my small portable dab radio, and in the other is a small Bluetooth adaptor. 
Looks a right mess haha, but it's got me started. 
Cost me about 15 quid to put it all together. 
I did try a Bluetooth fm transmitter, but it was really rubbish. 
Got a few jobs to do in the car mechanically, and if it's gonna stay a keeper and behaves, I'll get that adapter you're suggesting.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

I would like to buy the one in Post #2, but I am a little confused. When you plug in the adapter do you lose access to the CD Changer??


----------



## Xube8 (Feb 23, 2018)

tt92103 said:


> I would like to buy the one in Post #2, but I am a little confused. When you plug in the adapter do you lose access to the CD Changer??


Hi, on the advert it says you can have both. Under the box where it says 'compatible models'
But, I'm sure someone who's actually got one will clarify, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

I can confirm that the blue ISO connector on all of these Bluetooth/aux boxes does use the cd changer port so you will lose that function.

The Bluetooth operation via concert 2 is via the cd function in the stereo HU. If you put s cd in the head unit (mine has cd/radio HU) I get the cd playing. If I take it out and connect my phone then Bluetooth plays when CD source is selected.

I bought the new kit as recommended above, due to mine being rubbish.

I haven't heard one good thing said about the £30 wiring harness type Bluetooth receivers.

I've effectively wasted £40 on mine plus an adapter and then still had to buy a better quality version....be warned!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I totally agree with TommyK, bargain BT adapters will disappoint. Looking at the description of the suspect device, it says when the source is usb memory, that it only supports 6 folders with 99 files in each. This mimics the changer, (6 CDs),but the Chorus /Concert actually supports 9 folders with 99 files in each, if the adapter does. That gives you 891 tracks. It works like this with my AnyCarLink BT adapter, via SD card or usb drive. If you have close to 900 tracks, with fast access, (no waiting while the CD Mech clunks away), why would you need to retain the CD changer? Also, the available charging current via the usb, is only 150mA, barely enough to tickle a typical phone, so not much good in practice, but looks good on the feature list! As always, a bit of pre purchase research is well worth while.


----------



## Bigboymod (Nov 20, 2017)

PlasticMac said:


> Take a look at the adapter I have :
> http://anycarlink.com/Product.asp
> Around £75 on Amazon. I have tbe A1080-B version, BT, SD, hands free, etc. Not cheap, but good value IMO.


+1 for the Anycar Bluetooth adapter. Easy to fit, hands free phone and all the music from my phone (or iPod via aux lead which is also included in the kit). I am very impressed with it.

You lose the CD connection but as said by others, why would you want 6 CD's when you can have your whole collection!


----------



## Xube8 (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't mind ditching the cd changer for the benefits of one of those boxes, however, I have a cassette player, if I changed it for the genuine cd player head unit, do they have the cd changer plug in bit at the back too?
So at least I can play single cds on the odd occasion. 
Thanks


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

If you swopped your Chorus Cassette head unit for the Concert CD one, the CD changer connector is still on the back, so your personal nirvana is within reach! 
Take a look at the pictures of compatible Audi head units here:

http://anycarlink.com/audi.asp


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

So is the Audi Chorus single CD head unit in mine a 'Chorus 2' if the earlier Chorus is a tape player?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

You want a Concert II, like this:


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

My apologies, just went and checked my car and I have that Concert CD head unit, not a Chorus like I thought. Doh!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Never was Nirvana so close at hand. More Kraftwerk than Nirvana myself though!


----------



## Xube8 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks
Is that concert cd head unit still bose and a straight swap or will I need any extra wiring or adapters?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

The head unit is the same, Bose or non Bose. I think, but can't be 100% sure, the adapter is the same. If you ask the question on Amazon, it goes to autoteiledresen24, the supplier in Europe. Email them direct at: [email protected] I found them knowledgeable and helpful. They'll answer the Bose question with certainty. If you do, post their response on here. Good luck.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 18, 2018)

I have Bose and the HU is the same as that above. There is extra wiring plugged into the ISO connector so if you have Bose you need to ensure you can split the top right mini connector from the block and only replace that.

Look at this on eBay

20-pin Distributor Adapter Cable Harness Plug & Play for VW Audi Seat Factory Radios

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 0514779258

Here you can see the 3 different coloured blocks, these can be separated (unclipped) then you simply put the Bluetooth adapter plug in place of the blue section and put the original ISO block into the orange part. This only removes the cd changer and not the amps.

So I believe, it worked on mine!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Bose and non Bose are wired the same, when fitting a BT Adapter.
The difference, functionally, is that on non Bose, the front speakers are driven from the radio amp, and the rear speakers only are driven by the standard rear mounted amp. On Bose systems ALL speakers are driven by the Bose rear mounted amp. Because on Bose, all speakers are driven from the phono output on the radio, which feeds the Bose amp, the Front/Rear Fader does not work. On non Bose, the Front/Rear Fader can change the balance between the internal radio amp (for front speakers) and the phono output (for the rear speakers) to provide the Front/Rear Fader function So, non Bosers (like me), rejoice, non Bose has superior functionality!
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Donnaann469 (Nov 1, 2019)

HI All

I hope you can help, i just bought a Audi TT TDI Quatro which has bose sound system.

I don't seem to have bluetooth and just wondered what options i have to install it, don't want to go mad on cost either.

Do the plug in's work with the bose system?

I'm not very tech minded so please keep it simple haha

Donna


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Donna, If it's a TDI, it maybe a Mk2 TT, not a Mk1, so double check. What year is it? Mk1s from 1998 to early 2006. I'd think Mk2s would have Bluetooth as standard, not sure though. Welcome anyway. Mac.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

My Mk2 TDI from 2008 didn't have Bluetooth as standard on the Concert head unit. I used a Bluetooth wireless adapter but tbh even though the sound was good for me it wasn't for the people I called and functionality was very limited unless you just want to leave the music rolling and not change songs, etc.

Not long after I ditched the Concert and got a Sony touchscreen head unit installed which is SOOOOOO much better ; Spotify, DAB, Phone, USB, etc.

I had a Bose system too, but the amp had blown. I had the old Bose speakers wired to my new head unit and I'm happy with the result.


----------

